# How to cut hardwood so close to cabinets?



## merlysys (Jul 10, 2010)

I have to remove the current flooring from a client's kitchen floor and install tiles. It is straightforward, till I got near the kitchen cabinets as they are installed on top of the current floor which consists of hardwood strips, vinyl, backerboard...each on top of the other. 

I need to cut the current flooring so it is vertically flush with the kitchen cabinets but being hardwood, vinyl, backerboard its hard to cut with a manual saw. Power tools like circular saw cannot cut so close and power tools that can cut close like oscillating tools don't have the power to cut such hard material fast.

Any suggestions?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Toe kick saw?
Multi tool with half moon blade?
No one said it was easy.
At least no one said it to me....


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Got about $600 bucks?

Crane Toe Kick Saw (count your fingers when you are done) and a Fein Multi Master.

Actually it is pretty easy if you have those two tools. Not many other ways to do it as easily and with as nice a finished product.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Multi-Master.....Done.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bosch Finecut saw.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

harbor freight makes a knock off toe kick saw for cheaper


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

a sawzall w/ a 4-way blade insert and a longish blade will do the trick depending on how thick the tool is. I would use my dremel (multi-master knock off) but it would take awhile to cut 3/4"...done it before though!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Really?

A hard wood and stair guy yet, has never heard of a toe-kick saw?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Really?
> 
> A hard wood and stair guy yet, has never heard of a toe-kick saw?


Uh... did you see all the postings above yours? More than a few.

Last time we had to do this we banged out about 100 linear feet of this situation, including lots of inside corners in about 30 minutes with no issues. That's why I buy the right tools for the job, they pay for themselves very, very quickly.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

sawsall?? I was going to say chainsaw but I think Mike said it right with a toe kick saw. I'm so used to ripping out cabinets and flooring at the same time. I never get involved in just ripping the floor out.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> Uh... did you see all the postings above yours? More than a few.
> 
> Last time we had to do this we banged out about 100 linear feet of this situation, including lots of inside corners in about 30 minutes with no issues. That's why I buy the right tools for the job, they pay for themselves very, very quickly.



Yeah I was them, I just figured the OP, who is a hardwood floor and stair guy, would have maybe known about a toe-kick saw.

Have seen the other posts floating around this place today?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

another vote for crain toe kick saw. It don't come out of the trailer very often, but when it's needed, there's no better tool for the job.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Forget the Multi-master, it's under powered.

Get the real deal - Fein Super Cut. 

I agree, it will pay for itself in no time, and when you have these difficult jobs, you do need the right tool.


----------



## John Theobald (Jul 19, 2010)

*Bosch Jamb saw*

I have always used my Bosch fine cut saw that I use to undercut door jambs. However, as somebody else mentioned, you could use a multi-master type of saw with the half-moon blade. Dremel makes a pretty inexpensive one, around $100, that works well if you don't feel like dropping $400 for one.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

katoman said:


> Forget the Multi-master, it's under powered.
> 
> Get the real deal - Fein Super Cut.


Ah, that's the right name. I forgot they have multple versions of that thing. I can't ever remember the real name of the dang thing, we call it the 'super saw' cause when you need it, it's usually the only thing that will save the day, like super man.


----------



## Dairylander (Oct 27, 2009)

Forgive me for going super ghetto, but I bought the Menard's multi tool knock-off for $19.95 and it's actually holding up. 
I only have five or so hours of use on it, but it's got a two year warranty so I'm not concerned. 
Just the other day I cut out a subfloor along the edge of a tub, it worked like a charm.
My only regret is the guilt of buying another chinese tool.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Dairylander said:


> Forgive me for going super ghetto, but I bought the Menard's multi tool knock-off for $19.95 and it's actually holding up.
> I only have five or so hours of use on it, but it's got a two year warranty so I'm not concerned.
> Just the other day I cut out a subfloor along the edge of a tub, it worked like a charm.
> My only regret is the guilt of buying another chinese tool.


I hope you bought two.

For me that $19.95 would turn into $250.00 as soon as it pukes.

We would be needing it to do something and then it would die. I'd have to drive to the office, get the receipt, drive to menards, return it, drive back to the job site start again. That would be 3 hours shot.

If you're busy cheap tools will kill you. And if you have cheap tools you'll most likely never get busy.


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

I picked up the Rockwell Sonicrafter. Couple of the lumberyards nearby are carrying the accessories, so it seems like a more convenient option for me. Plus the review here helped:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/rockwell-sonic-crafter-review-57313/


Looks like they fixed the chord and case problem. (maybe they shortened the chord :whistling)

I'm amazed they don't standardize the chuck. Every company has their own propriety set-up. I know there's some game-theory of theirs that's telling them it'll help sales, but the logic of it escapes me. I still screw-up occasionally when I buy jig-saw blades.

I thought it would be an occasional use tool. Funny, I'm using it way more than that. If it turns into a favorite tool, maybe I'll pick up a fein next time. Still have to worry about getting the accessories in a pinch though.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

A side note - the blades for the Fein are expensive. I treat this the same as sawzall blades. The customer gets charged for the blades used.

If you are fixed price, don't forget to put something in for "tools".

Recently on a job I broke 14 hammer drill bits at $10 each.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Jaf said:


> I picked up the Rockwell Sonicrafter. Couple of the lumberyards nearby are carrying the accessories, so it seems like a more convenient option for me. Plus the review here helped:
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/rockwell-sonic-crafter-review-57313/
> 
> ...


Lots of the other multi tools brands blades fit the fein, I know the rockwell blades do. for sure.


----------

